# Labrador



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

I was wondering anyone can give me some advice of the lifestyle in Labrador, I have looked and there is not much info on this province in the forum. The location I am looking at is Labrador City/Wabush, near the Quebec border. 

I do know that the winters are long, dark and extremely cold. But otherwise there is little on the web about the amenities this area provides a young family. Prospects for jobs, finding friends, schooling and housing.


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi couldnt help notice this thread and wanted to ask if you also spoke to cliffs natural resources today as well

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zidden said:


> I was wondering anyone can give me some advice of the lifestyle in Labrador, I have looked and there is not much info on this province in the forum. The location I am looking at is Labrador City/Wabush, near the Quebec border.
> 
> I do know that the winters are long, dark and extremely cold. But otherwise there is little on the web about the amenities this area provides a young family. Prospects for jobs, finding friends, schooling and housing.


Imagine yourself and family living quite remotely in the Australian outback. Totally reverse the weather and you're close. As an outsider/immigrating/locating to Wabush/Labrador City I suggest you'd need an occupation in much demand there. To contemplate going there without pre-arranged employment is a high-risk adventure, even more so if wife and children involved. It's a 1000km by road to Quebec City, and probably not drivable in winter, for some perspective of its remoteness.
What is it about Wabush/Labrador City that attracts you?


----------

